# oscar question



## mermaid (Jul 22, 2005)

i have a couple oscars and i was just curious... what exactly is "hardness" of water? i mean, i dont get it... and how exactly do you measure the hardness?
is there a test kit? 
[[5°dH - 20°dH]] does that mean they like soft water or hard water? what are the ranges for each?... sorry im a little confused about the subject and would like to get it cleared up a bit


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

You know, I always wondered that 2.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Gh is general hardness. hardness is the meausure of calcium and magnesium ions. DH is not like ph, gh, or kh. dh is the "degrees hardness"


----------



## Gunnie (Jan 20, 2005)

Don't worry too much about the hardness of your water. I've got hard water, and my oscars are over 2 years old and doing great. Chances are the water was hard that they were raised in.


----------

